
Former NSA contractor designs 'surveillance-proof' font - antimora
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/09/30/tech/web/nsa-contractor-surveillance-proof-font/index.html?hpt=hp_c3
======
Nanzikambe
As these are fonts and don't implement any randomness like a captcha would, it
will be trivially easy to just implement recognition matching of the fonts
themselves

